# O/T Thomas...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My little boy has been into cars and trucks since he was a baby.
Lately, he has really gotten into trains, mostly due to the _Thomas and Friends_ shows.
We saw there was a train show coming to town and decided to go.
We had a blast, here are some pics...

He was hooked immediately, wouldn't move from this spot for like 20 minutes.









Some really nice dios...


































Of course, the free Thomas train rides were the big draw...











But I think he had way more fun on these...











From what I gather there has been a resurgence in trains over the last ten years or so. 
Due you think this is due largely to Thomas drawing kids into the hobby?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

*Plano Train Show*

If you liked the train show in Ft.Worth this weekend, you might want to check out the show at the Plano Convention Center next weekend. I usually work the booth at Russ Rail Stuff. Russ passed away last week. His friends are selling off his inventory at the show. I will be working at the Texas Northern Model Railroad Club booth. We are selling off another estate. If we have room, I may sell some slot cars too. The train shows don't usually have slot cars, but you never know. I have seen some interesting sets hidden under the table.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Train sets are great, but they're even better when you have a slot car track running through them.  rr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the Dad had as much fun as the son!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We all had a blast and thanks for the heads up Mike. I plan on seeing you there Sunday.

http://www.dfwtrainshows.com/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez Rich!! What are you feeding that kid??? Miracle grow??? He was just a lil tadpole last year!! :tongue: 

I agree with RR.. Mix the two up and he'll be hooked for life!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

That show is January 19, 20.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the pleasure of being involved in an event called "Day Out with Thomas" It's a travelling show that sets up near here for a weekend in the summertime, and is used for a fundraiser for a railway museum. The kids get to go for a ride on a full size train pulled by Thomas himself, and there's a whole mini festival around it too. (In the photo below, that's me acting as a comic member of the railway cleanup crew.) 

Anyway, huge, huge event with a gazillion kids. One of the displays is an enormous HO train layout put on by the guys in the local club. For this event, they sort of dress their display up like Sydor and replace all their engines with HO scale Thomases, Percys and others. 

So Thomas is definitely still a hit. 

Its kind of a shame that the large gift area is full of only stuff branded as Thomas and Friends....and if you have kids, you know that Thomas stuff doesn't come cheap. I'd love to see them selling some regular sets too.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Shadowracer said:


> (In the photo below, that's me acting as a comic member of the railway cleanup crew.)


And looking great in the goofy hat and oversized shoes. You've already got Thomas laughing. Looks like you're enjoying it, too.

Do you get to do any comic schtick for the kids?

-- D


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Dslot said:


> Do you get to do any comic schtick for the kids?
> 
> -- D


Oh yeah...that's the whole idea. See, there's a crew of us all dressed the same...3 at any given time...that are there to entertain the lineups. (That photo was taken first thing in the morning before the gates opened) And when I wasn't doing that I was inside the arena doing magic shows for the kids.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The shows today!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

My son used to like Thomas also, I used to buy him a train about once a month when I used to go and drag race slots at Great Traditions in Philly years ago. Never made it to a Day Out with Thomas it use to sell out fast.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey sj, I used to race down there also, we probably raced together.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Shadowracer said:


> I have the pleasure of being involved in an event called "Day Out with Thomas" It's a travelling show that sets up near here for a weekend in the summertime, and is used for a fundraiser for a railway museum. The kids get to go for a ride on a full size train pulled by Thomas himself, and there's a whole mini festival around it too. (In the photo below, that's me acting as a comic member of the railway cleanup crew.)
> 
> Anyway, huge, huge event with a gazillion kids. One of the displays is an enormous HO train layout put on by the guys in the local club. For this event, they sort of dress their display up like Sydor and replace all their engines with HO scale Thomases, Percys and others.
> 
> ...


hey guys :wave:

i'm here in Jackson, TN. ....
home of Luther (Casey) Jones.....
we have 2 R/R museums..

& a hobby R/R club...so i'm told...

1 for him & 1 about this area (we were a BIG R/R hub; N/S & E/W back
in the 1800's & well into the mid 1900's..)

anybody want any brochures of either/both...
PM me on w/ ya'll's wants.....

yup, unfortunately just about EVERYTHing in the shops is "Thomas"
Snobby-Lobby, is about only place to get w/ there is in "N" & "HO"
sets.... 

Best,
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The look on your kids face is priceless!!!! Good times!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes! he had a great time at the Fort Worth show!
The show today in Plano was definitely geared to the more serious collector.
Not that FW wasnt, but there was more kids stuff in FW. I had fun, just not enough cash. lol 

Mike, I couldnt find ya today. The show was huge spread throughout several different halls.
Maybe next time.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

I believe that this the same show that comes to the Del Mar racetrack every December. My four year old enjoys it. I check the dealers fer slots, he ride sand checks out the modular train displays from the local clubs. This year I came up empty handed. That hand operated train track was a blast.


----------

